# 5 gallon



## tsgrab (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a 5 gallon acrylic eclipse tank and I was wondering what sort of plants and fish (inverts too) would work in it. I am already thinking about putting in some micro sword and moneywort.

thanks in advance


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

thats sounds like a good start,ya just cant put no big plants in there like amazon swords,big crypts etc.just go to the plants section on here or http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide.php and you will be able to determine if they get to big for your tank by the pics and by placment category if you dont know about aqua plants yet and for fish or inverts something small like neon tetras and RCS(red cherry shrimp) would be nice in that sice tank


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Also, there is a sticky with a list of low light plants.


----------



## tsgrab (Feb 18, 2010)

i was thinking of a few dwarf puffers, bumblebee gobies or a betta with some RCS or other kind of shrimp. would these work? if so, how many(for the puffers and gobies)?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

tsgrab said:


> i was thinking of a few dwarf puffers, bumblebee gobies or a betta with some RCS or other kind of shrimp. would these work? if so, how many(for the puffers and gobies)?


 
Just a heads up, bettas and shrimp dont mix well!


----------



## tsgrab (Feb 18, 2010)

JakeJ said:


> Just a heads up, bettas and shrimp dont mix well!


thanks for the heads up

also, i will probably have an oto or two in there to help deal with algae


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Some bettas might do ok, but I would not recommend. I have owned bettas and they devloped a taste for ghost shrimp xD


----------



## Morainy (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi tsgrab, I have a 5 gallon corner Eclipse with an incandescent light, and it has proven to be very good for plants -- to my surprise. I have Wisteria, Hornwort, Ludwigia repens 'Rubin', Asian Watergrass, Anubias baterii 'petite, Alternanthera reneikii 'rosaefolia', and Salvinia'. A couple of these are reddish plants and because of the Eclipse's low light, the upper leaves are coming in green, but lovely. 

Salvinia doesn't seem to do well in the Eclipse because the water flow pushes it underneat the hang on top filter, and some of it will turn brown. 

I have 2 6 gallon Eclipses with 8w flourescent lights, also a low light situation, and in them I have got the same plants, plus banana plants. 

I have some swords in a 12 gallon Eclipse (low light) and they are doing alright, but I'm having some trouble with a bit of yellowing, possibly because I should be adding fertilizer. 

These small tanks have proven to be very nice as easy care planted tanks. I just put some Sera Floradepot or some Florabase under the gravel, and as the tanks are tiny not much is needed.

Good luck!


----------



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

tsgrab said:


> i was thinking of a few dwarf puffers, bumblebee gobies or a betta with some RCS or other kind of shrimp. would these work? if so, how many(for the puffers and gobies)?


I had two dwarf puffers in a heavily planted 5 gallon tank and they were fine, but I wouldn't put in any more than that. If you want to keep two make sure there is plenty of stuff to break up their line of sight.


----------



## tsgrab (Feb 18, 2010)

i would like to have the rcs more than anything else. what are some types of fish that would work?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I think you should stick with just RCS. 5g is too limiting for good choices. I am going to set up my 5g minibow just for RCS, and eventually I think my 10g will also just have RCS.


----------



## Morainy (Feb 8, 2010)

Chili rasboras or other micro rasboras might work in a 5 gallon tank with RCS.



tsgrab said:


> i would like to have the rcs more than anything else. what are some types of fish that would work?


----------



## tsgrab (Feb 18, 2010)

would sparkling gouramis work with the rcs?


----------



## Jake15 (Jan 21, 2010)

You could add a pair of Dwarf Puffers and a few shrimp *if* they are well fed and don't feel the need to attack smaller tank-mates. Remember that bumble bee gobbies are brackish aswellroud:


----------



## Frenchie (Jun 24, 2009)

Some dwarf puffers eat shrimp other don't, just a warning. Also 5g is usually the recommended minimum for one dwarf puffer. I have this tank with two amino shrimp and one dwarf puffer. However mine is not planted, and I do 40% wc weekly. 

I'm glad this topic came up, I'm considering changing mine over to a planted tank for the dp. Be sure to update on how everything goes.


----------



## blondeyny (Feb 20, 2010)

I would also just stick with the RCS. You could put a good amount in a 5 gal. Also maybe add some Nerite snails. They would do well cleaning the algae off of the glass. I have RCS and they do more cleaning of the substrate and plants. Never really seen them on the glass of the tank.


----------

